# How secure is a bank transfer?



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a set of alloys for sale, and I might have a buyer. He is across the water in GB, so they will need couriered across. 
He is happy with this, and has offered to put the monies in my bank account, but I'm unsure whether.....

1. Is it sensible to disclose your bank details to a stranger?
2. Is there a time lag while the funds clear?
3. Is it possible to reverse / cancel the transaction when the wheels arrive?
4. Anything else I need to consider?

TIA


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

1. BT is as safe as any transaction - if you only give him your sort code and account number then you are not disclosing anything that can't be gained elsewhere
2. In the UK it is relatively instant but as this would be an international payment it would likely take 3-4 days (also are you getting him to pay in GBP or Euro?)
3. Once it's in your bank, no.
4. You might need your IBAN and/or SWIFT numbers (these are international payment identifiers and your bank will advise you) and check with your bank if you will incur any charges - make sure any are included in your price and/or get him to pay them as part of the transaction


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

details you give are the same as on a cheque so no biggie


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I transfer money fairly often and as said as long as you provide the right details it won't be am issue just make them aware there will be a charge for the transaction RBS is £30 they can opt to pay all charges at the Initial transaction


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, I have a stg acc in N.I, so no worries there ,


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

tommyzooom said:


> I have a set of alloys for sale, and I might have a buyer. He is across the water in GB, so they will need couriered across.
> He is happy with this, and has offered to put the monies in my bank account, but I'm unsure whether.....
> 
> 1. Is it sensible to disclose your bank details to a stranger?
> ...


If he is using a stolen account details the cash can be pulled i believe


----------

